# Maryport CL, The Most Unique CL and £4 per night.



## Freddiebooks

Hi All,

Just returned from a weeks knock about, where i found the most unique CL i have ever come across.

It's set in the grounds of a once very grand mansion/ stately home. The reasons for it's downfall are eagerly told by Eileen who runs the site free of charge for the owner. She's in the process and adding the finishing touches to a leaflet explaining all. Paid for out of her own pocket. 

You enter via a gated entrance with a lodge, drive through some trees and then onto the wonderfully kept lawn that was once the pride of the front of the house. I parked with my back to the once couch houses that are now over grown, but Eileen and others are doing there upmost to bring the plant life back under control after the place being in limbo since the passing on of the once keeper. But the lawn itself is immaculate. 

At present NO hook ups, but Eileen tells me, all being well they are in the pipeline. The water and chemical point is appox 50 yards from the lawn behind the lodge. Not an ideal distance but it's worth it. 

The only remains of the main house is a 12th century tower that the 17th century house was built around. The only residence are 5 Buzzards that have taken a liking to the surroundings. So take your bino's. 

The numbers in the the book are no longer.

These are the new ones. 01900 816700 01900 812522

I told Eileen that i'd give her site a mention as she's trying to keep the place alive, and there is a threat that the land may be sold to a retirement home developer. Yet this is a place where the town began, and it would be a shame if all the history was lost. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## rowley

Where is it ?


----------



## Freddiebooks

It's in Maryport itself. On your right hand side as you leave on the A596. Netherhall Estate.


----------



## chapter

here is a photo see here we will have to add to are site list 
chapter


----------



## Freddiebooks

Thanks Chapter,

Thats a good aerial view of the site on there.


----------



## rowley

That looks like a promising area for next years hols. Thanks folks.


----------



## Freddiebooks

It's useful if your off to the Lakes and fancy some time by the coast too, as it's less than 30 miles from Keswick, and very good roads to.


----------



## barryd

Sounds great. I spent the night on the harbour when I was 19 in the back of a Vauxhall Chevette. Never been back since. 

Might go again just for the CL which sounds brilliant!


----------



## Freddiebooks

I had a little rummage in the woods of the grouds and came across the base of the old sundial, which they are in the process of putting back together. 

I noticed from a distance that it had been defaced by people carving in the stone. Only on closer inspection i realised the "graffitti" was over 30 years old. Lep Zep, Rush, AC DC various anarchy signs. 

These teenagers are now either grandparents, ageing rockers or perhaps no longer with us. 

I wonder if there are any guilty parties on this website??


----------



## Freddiebooks

I have a mobile number for this site also.

I'll fetch it from the van when i'm next down the lock up.


----------



## Freddiebooks

Got it... the mobile number for the site is...

Eileen Boyle 07884 274 473

Landline numbers are on the first post.


----------



## rowley

Hi Freddie. We have just spent two nights at this lovely site. Thanks for your information. The wild flowers are looking good at the present time, including wild orchids.The cost is now £5. Eileen has completed her first booklet which she sells at £1.


----------



## Freddiebooks

Thank you Rowley for you post. I'm glad you enjoyed the site as much as i did.

I've also wrote a post for a very peaceful site over near Helmsley. I'll put a link below just in case it passed you by.

Thanks again

Freddiebooks

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-105739-.html


----------



## ceejayt

Will this site take a 30 foot van?


----------



## rowley

Maryport CL would be able to take a 30 footer ok. You would need to open the gates before swinging in off the road. There is a small area of hard standing, however the ground seems to drain well.


----------



## Freddiebooks

Yes I agree with Rowley. And the grass is like a snooker table, so no handbraking your van into position.


----------



## Freddiebooks

If you go on google streetview. Heading North on the a596, well before you get to Netherhal Sports centre, the gates are on your right. 

Actually that reminds me, one of the pictures i recall from Eileens book, was the gates being decorated to commemorate a big family wedding about 100 years ago.


----------



## ceejayt

Freddiebooks said:


> Yes I agree with Rowley. And the grass is like a snooker table, so no handbraking your van into position.


Thanks all - am booked in from 10th to 14th June. Hadn't thought of doing a hand brake turn into position - would give it a try but it might give the missus a funny turn!


----------



## rowley

When you walk into Maryport try a 99p pint of Lifeboat Dishwatter in the Lifeboat pub. We had two good meals in there as well.


----------



## Rapide561

*Site*

Hi

Is it Caravan Club or Camping and Caravanning Club or totally independant?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## rubyvan

I endose the comments a lovely CL Stayed thier some years ago the lady who lived in the lodge then and looked after the bookings was elderly I recall as a OAP iwas charged a reduced rate of £2.50. She would not hear otherwise even though i offered the published rate. The Rugby club next door was also a Cl but not as nice even with use of the club house toilets .


----------



## Solwaybuggier

*Re: Site*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it Caravan Club or Camping and Caravanning Club or totally independant?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Russell


It's a Caravan Club CL, I think - and Netherhall Rugby Club next door is a CC Listed Site. Too close for us to stop on, only about 5 miles from home - another good CL round here is Old Kiln Farm, just north of Allonby, and 200 yards from the beach.


----------



## catzontour

Just returned home having spent last night at this superb CL - thank you to all those who recommended it.

It was like staying in the secret garden. The lawns were beautifully kept, we'd got a bank of beautiful pink rhododendrons behind us, the birds were singing and the sun was shining. We had a walk round the grounds: past the ruined gardener's cottage and all the cold frames, peeped into the walled kitchen garden, paused to look at the overgrown lily pond, admired the stone summer house and the sundial rescued from the river. We watched some aerobatics performed by a bird of prey hotly pursued by a crow, listened to a woodpecker drilling nearby and waited patiently (but in vain this time) to see red squirrels.

Eileen was so friendly and interesting to talk to, the amount of work that has been done to clear so many years of neglect is remarkable and yet there is still so much to do. She is absolutely passionate about the place and needs as much support as she can get.

It is one of the nicest, unspoilt CLs we have ever been to. So, if you are up in the northern lake district, drive just a little bit further to Maryport and stay a night or two. 

Catz


----------



## Phil-E

Is this site for Caravan Club members only?

Thanks,

Phil.


----------



## catzontour

Yes it is members only - but if it was the only site you visited for the cost of a year's membership it would be worth it in my opinion!
It is totally unspoilt.

Catz


----------



## Phil-E

catzontour said:


> Yes it is members only - but if it was the only site you visited for the cost of a year's membership it would be worth it in my opinion!
> It is totally unspoilt.
> 
> Catz


Thanks Catz. I have to draw the line somewhere being a member of CCC and Brit Stops. Maybe next year I will join CC instead of CCC.

Phil.


----------



## Freddiebooks

Thanks Catz for the review, i'm glad you enjoyed your stay at the site. 

All being well i'll get back over there within the next few months. I love walking up the coastline up to Allonby. 

Thanks again

Freddiebooks


----------



## rowley

I am glad that you enjoyed your stay Catz. A lovely site with an interesting history. During our stay, there was a lady of 87 with her NuVenture motorhome.


----------



## ceejayt

rowley said:


> I am glad that you enjoyed your stay Catz. A lovely site with an interesting history. During our stay, there was a lady of 87 with her NuVenture motorhome.


Just stayed there ourselves this weekend and that lady was here again. Pretty CL we hav stayed on in a long time an so handy o walk into town. 2 caravans and 3 Motorhomes here tonight so getting more popular.


----------



## Freddiebooks

I was lucky enough to return to this site during the hot spell last week. I booked in for 3 stayed ended up staying for 5.

I noticed two magpies now stroll around as if they own the place. I'm also led to believe a red squirrel is in residence and the Kestrel. 

In my first review i mentioned a bit of a hike for the water. This is now remedied as you can easily reverse down to the tap if you require.

I enjoyed a walk to Cockermouth and returned via the bus, £1.10 if my memory serves. Also took the bus to Cockermouth on a return ticket, and did a circular walk to Bassenthwaite Lake. So, plenty to do if Maryport doesn't do it for you. 

Aldi, Sainburys and a Wilkinsons in Cockermouth. 

Have a grand season,

Freddiebooks


----------

